# in the Aug 15 edition of American Woodturner ...



## duncsuss (Aug 2, 2015)

... is a photo and blurb about a really nice piece by @DKMD .

It's an article called "When good wood cracks", and his is a FBE hollowform with a big crack that he decorated with splines.

There are 10 other "salvage jobs" in the article -- including pieces by David Ellsworth and Michael Hosaluk -- and one from a member of the club where @Johnturner and I are members, Derrick TePaske.

Anyway -- congrats to @DKMD on being included in this article

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 2, 2015)

Congrats David! Thats awesome

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Aug 3, 2015)

Very cool!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Aug 3, 2015)

Is there an online article? Link?


----------



## DKMD (Aug 3, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Is there an online article? Link?



If you're an AAW member, I think the journal is available online although I've never actually read it on the computer.

I'm still a bit shocked that they asked me to submit something... Especially given the heavy hitters who contributed. It's a bit like that Sesame Street song... _'Which one of these is not like the others, which one doesn't belong"_

I lucked into having my Beads of Courage donation from last year shown on the table of contents and in the article about BOC at SWAT... Three pics and two name drops in one issue seems ridiculous.

Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## TimR (Aug 3, 2015)

Congrats @DKMD , that's very cool. Looking forward to seeing it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Aug 3, 2015)

DKMD said:


> Three pics and two name drops in one issue seems ridiculous.



Hey, you said it. I was just thinking it...




DKMD said:


> If you're an AAW member, I think the journal is available online although I've never actually read it on the computer.


Dang, I'm not. Might have to try and find that issue though, to display alongside my pitcher :)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DKMD (Aug 3, 2015)

TimR said:


> Congrats @DKMD , that's very cool. Looking forward to seeing it.



Here's the BOC donation


 

Here's the FBE piece (from @Kevin)

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Kevin (Aug 3, 2015)

You've got some mad skillz Dave. Both are awesome pieces but I bet that snowman was a challenge. Congrats on your well deserved recognition!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Graybeard (Aug 3, 2015)

Congratulations, your work speaks for itself.
Graybeard

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## The PenSmith (Aug 28, 2015)

I got the issue but we have working on a kitchen remodle and I have not had much time to read it. I will make an effort to find it and catch up. Congratulations David nicely done.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 28, 2015)

That is stupendous David!! Congratulations !!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 28, 2015)

Congrats Doc! That's a pretty cool feeling I'm sure...... What are you going to do with all those royalty checks?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

